

List of people who have petitioned for the right to be forgotten - thomasfoster96
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_People_who_have_Petitioned_for_the_Right_to_be_Forgotten

======
nextw33k
I am a supporter of the right. We have to have a fundamental right to have our
identity removed where it is not in the public interest. The ruling is taking
the side to prevent some future dictatorship hunting people, who in the past
showed preference in opposition to the current regime.

However in every request I've seen they are all in the public interest, even
the guy that started the whole thing. 16 years go he was in debt, people
should know that and put it into context with the period of time that has
since passed.

The problem is that the court left it up to Google to decide what's in the
public interest and Google realised this just means another court case if they
decide not to take down the link.

~~~
thomasfoster96
I see your point, but I don't think that Google should be the one removing the
content. If this information isn't in the public interest to be publicly on
the internet, then the publisher of the information probably should be taking
it down too.

------
atratus
For our entire history we've been able to move on to the next
town/region/country and get a fresh start. Until we get that back, I think we
may be entering a dark era.

~~~
phaylon
My thoughts are that at some point it might become more easy to just change
your identity.

------
JoeAltmaier
The new reality: all the people you've ever known will forever be able to find
you. That blind date in High School. Those jocks in Marketing from your first
job. All your customers. Every salesman that ever sold you anything. Forever.

Unless you 'go off the grid' or some such nonsense. Which becomes a bigger
wrench every day as physical social interactions get replaced with virtual
ones. Escaping anyone now means escaping everyone - no middle ground.

------
alexjeffrey
this has to be one of the most ironic pages on wikipedia.

------
Karellen
The Streisand Effect becomes self-aware at 5:20pm Eastern Time, August 6th
2014. In a panic, the EUCHR tries to pull the plug.

4chan fights back.

